# Any Thoroughbred barrel racers?



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

my cousins horse is part TB and i know of some people with pure bred TB's that barrel race


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I knew a gal that barrel raced a OTTB... The horse would get pretty hot though. She took about 2 years of retraining before she really started to compete with the horse. That horse sure had a stride on her!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

yes they make WONDERFUL barrel horses, because of their stamina and agility.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

...no...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like part TBs better for barrels. I've seen full TBs do it before though.


----------



## leigha33 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well the TB that I'm reffering to is a shorter, stockier verson than your classic OTTB. He looks more like an appendix. I've seen him go and turn on a dime in the field. I think that he could do pretty well. Any info on how to get started in training? 
Thanks for all the replies already!!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

No ive never seen tbs barrel race mostley aqhas, appys,


----------



## leigha33 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well the TB that I'm refering to is shorter and stockier than your classic OTTB. He looks like an appendix. He can go and turn on a dime in the field. I think that he could do well. Any info on how to get started with the training or what orginization to get involved with? Thanks for the quick replies!! Sorry for the double post, my computer is acting funny!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

NBHA is a big one. But there are usually local groups too. 
PM me and i can give you a pretty detailed training schedule, I just dont feel like typing it all out right now. 
What is his training? age? current riding schedule?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

well you could walk, trot,canter around the barrels to get him started


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i barrel race a mare that is part tb qh and paint. she does wounderfully. i dont c why the tb ur talking about couldnt do it. tbs are very fast so go for it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My TB was used on barrels before we got him and he did fairly well, when he wasn't throwing himself on the ground that is. I think the only problem that TB's would run into is the fact that their stride is so long and it takes them longer to get to full speed than it does for a QH. But, since you said that yours is built more like an appendix, I bet he would do great. And morganshow is right, start with walking and trotting around the barrels and SLOWLY work your way up to a lope. I have heard that it is best not to train at full speed because this will help to keep your horse from getting hot but I have never tried it. If you are serious about competing and want to win, I would suggest getting Charmayne James's book on training and running barrels.
http://www.charmaynejames.com/BHN_docs/0808.pdf


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

my friend barrel races her ottb.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Any horse is capable of barrel racing. It all depends on what level you want to get to. Yes, TBs have the speed to excel and are fairly agile. Where they tend to fall short as a whole is in the actual turn itself. Many have a very difficult time going from a stretched out stride to and tight collected turn. I've seen a number of TBs on the local level but once you get passed that, they tend to fizzle out. 
There are always exceptions to the stereotypes. When it comes right down to it the training it the most important part of the barrel horse...not the breed. Start right with a good horse.
I suggest finding a trainer. Do some research. Barrel racing isnt just about yeah hawing around. But then I suppose that also depends on whether you just want to do local gaming shows or compete through an association.


----------



## leigha33 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm gonna take it slow with him and see how he does with it. If we make it to the top, GREAT! If not that's fine too! I just wanna have fun with him! That's what its all about in the long run, if you didn't have fun, then what was the point? I'm definitely gonna give it a try though!!


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

TB or not, the horse needs to know how to sit down and turn.
A big misconception with TBs is that they're fast so they can make a good barrel horse right?
Not if they blow pass all the barrels


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

There are a bunch of people around here that barrel race TBs.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I've seen lots and lots of appendix horses do it, but never a PB thoroughbred. Good luck!


----------

